# James Mowatt, Boatbuilder at Gourdon



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Hi, will soon be starting research on small boatyard at Gourdon, near Montrose. The yard was probably there from around 1880 to 1920, and built small fishing vessels. He also built a surf lifeboat for the village called Maggie Law, for use in among the rocks close inshore.
I can find no info on this yard either in books, on the internet, or at the Scottish Fisheries Museum.Has anyone out there any info at all on the yard???


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

*Gourdon*

Hi Graham,It is strange that you cannot come up with some info on the yard,you would think the museum in Ans'ter would have something on it.Is there nobody local around Gourdon that you would know to ask.
Cheers,---Wully.


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Hi, Wully, am going up to Gourdon in about 5 weeks time, and will probably find out more then. They have a small museum where the Maggie Law is kept. However, the museum is closed due to lack of volunteers, but I think I'll be able to get the key.
At the minute, I'm just trying to do some of the "leg-work", and get a bit info together, so that the whole of my weeks holiday at Gourdon isn't taken up with the project.
I have tried Aberdeenshire heritage, Aberdeen maritime museum, Montrose museum, and Arbroath and Stonehaven museums, all with a blank so far.
I spent about five days in the archives/library at fisheries museum in March. I was researching the Miller yard at that time, but also checked their indexes for Mowatt. Not a thing.
i have written to three contacts at Gourdon, but so far only one reply, with very little info.
Still, if it was easy, it wouldn't be worth doing. (*))


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Right, got a couple of days off, so up to Fife to search at the Fisheries Museum again, in the hope that I missed something last time. (Thumb)


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

well, definitely nothing at ansterr museum. i am now at the Secret Bunker at Anstruther, a relic of the cold war,and am posting from there. modern technology............ (Thumb)


----------

